# Aug 25 2012! my wedding journal!



## mummymunch

https://dwdf.daisypath.com/AxEX.png 

so im starting yet a nother journal im getting lost with what i have got and what i need to do! 

so were getting married at 2:30 on 25/8 in our local church, then our reception is a 5 in drive a lovely little hotel where we will get the marquee, lounge, 2 bars & honeymoon suite! 

we're looking at about 3k all in i think! 

so far i have bought:

my dress:
https://i43.tinypic.com/mkzmgm.jpg

bridesmaids
https://i40.tinypic.com/fkqp7s.jpg

i have my invites etc but the pic wont upload! the are pandora mandalay butterfly in urple, my step mum is making the rest of my stationary! 

oh's ring:
https://i43.tinypic.com/1f7b78.jpg

my ring:
https://i39.tinypic.com/27zdahc.jpg

bridesmaids hairpin:
https://i43.tinypic.com/2j4rebl.jpg


----------



## mummymunch

on my to buy shortly list:
flowers
https://i39.tinypic.com/29yp940.jpg

pins for flowers:
https://i39.tinypic.com/242ex6o.jpg

jewellery
https://i44.tinypic.com/987eyb.jpg


----------



## mummymunch

cake idea:
were going to get 3 cakes from asda/other supermarket

https://i40.tinypic.com/vhvgl.jpg

and make butterflies like on this but white basepurple butterfly


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo love your ideas!! That dress and cake is beautiful! And I think I'm getting the same flowers off eBay? Xxx


----------



## mummymunch

yep off ebay! only £50ish which i thought was a right bargain! im definitely getting paniced about money but trying not to stress too much! my dress was only £41!


----------



## Arlandria

Wow!!! 41 pound! Even better xx


----------



## mummymunch

my ring came today, i loooove it! and i got my wedding shoes
https://i44.tinypic.com/10718bc.jpg
iron fist lacey days-my married name will be lacey!

https://i42.tinypic.com/2ujrzid.jpg
my ring


----------



## mummymunch

oh, also its emily's 2nd birthday the day after we marry.... i have no idea how that will work!


----------



## mummymunch

https://i39.tinypic.com/344ut7c.jpg
the church

https://www.bignellparkhotel.co.uk/index.asp
the hotel


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: love, love, love everything you have so far

those shoes are AMAZING,, I'd love something like that but would probably fall flat on my face :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

im scared! there are massive grates at the church/in the aisle! but they have an ankle strap so i hoping that will help- im so nervous and stressed out im selling half the house to fund the wedding :p !


----------



## fifiO

i'm new to the bride section but i spotted your wedding date immediately cos it's the same day that i'm getting married on :D everything you've planned so far looks so lovely and i love your dress :) hope the next 6 months go by quickly!


----------



## mumandco

I love your plans so far loving your dress and the bridesmaid dresses


----------



## mummymunch

right in the last few days i've had some more wedding bits through the post

3 of these
https://i42.tinypic.com/qo6g5i.jpg
for my younger girl guests for their favours, they are build your own so they come with the letters for their names, the beas an elastic :) 

i have orered these little charms an the wax cor to make "make a wish" bracelets for the teenage guests: 
https://i41.tinypic.com/24pywm1.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2eohbb8.jpg
so effectively this lot cost me £3.66 to make 20 instead of buying them ready made like this:
https://i41.tinypic.com/103a6fk.jpg
for £5 a time! 

i just dont know what to get for my younger boys for favours, their are 6 9-13 an 1 16 year old!


----------



## EmmyReece

they're so pretty :cloud9:

I have no idea for boys favours :wacko:


----------



## mummymunch

https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-sanctuary/889449-scammed-ebay-now-no-wedding-dress.html

:(


----------



## mummymunch

This is my new dress
https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/2224-p-771.html

Looks better on!


----------



## mummymunch

so bought my dress, its sat n my spare room just need to lose some much unwanted weight! also got a veil for free worth £125! 
not paid any of the reception :( but slowly getting there, decied rather than buying vases were just using glass jars that have had cooking sauces in, with some twine wrapped round the top :) trying to think of what else ive done but been so stressed latelty i've barely one anything!


----------



## EmmyReece

Your new dress is stunning hun :D I'm making an appointment with a store that stocks Benjamin Roberts dresses :happydance:

Have you made a claim through paypal yet for your dress?


----------



## mummymunch

Seller has deleted everything and because it was after 45 days they wont refund me :( i loove my dress i will get pic of the actual dress, and my veil, i need to lose so much weight but atm im really comfort eating :( struggled with slimming world and just piled on wofht not even having my dress is encouraging me!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: when did you buy the dress hun? It's not fair that they won't do anything :grr:


----------



## mummymunch

Coupl of days before xmas :( will do a full wedding update when im home on the laptop rather than my phone! X


----------



## EmmyReece

Ok hun :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

right a proper update! 
i bought my dress froma lovely lady who runs a shop where i live its a beautiful benjamin roberts dress

https://i43.tinypic.com/zxk209.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/t0qoar.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/2dknk4.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/2e31qh0.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/zsjo13.jpg

the dress sould have been £940 and the veil £125 but i got both for £500 :)


----------



## mummymunch

we are going to have a finger print tree :) 
https://i41.tinypic.com/10p382h.jpg

using these inks from ebay that i got for about £7 so not too bad! they are tsukineko brilliance ink pads

https://i42.tinypic.com/11kxemg.jpg

the colours are;pearl rust, pearl olive, purple purple, black, pearl crimson and white- although the black and white probably wont work unless i can get a cream coloured canvas- or i might just get the tree printed ona big bit of cream card i cant decide yet!


----------



## mummymunch

My nan is making my cake so that is sorted! i still need to do suits! 
emily has a new bridesmaids dress! 
https://i41.tinypic.com/sawh95.jpg

a friend bought it for us £8! she had never seen my wedding dress but i love how it has the same flower detailing as mine! 
(sorry for bad pic, was taen on my iphone, i cant find my camera charger anywhere!)


today i am going to try and orer some stuff from vista print for the invites- just business cards saying to some reception guests they can come to the ceremony and then the evening, im going to wor it something like this;
We would love to be able to cater for everyone on our special day, but unfortunetly this is not possible, but we would still love to see you at the ceremony and to rejoin us in the evenings celebrations. 

Sone of my family members are invited to the day, but their partners arent invited until the evening, so i may leave a space for names, but i dont know if that will all fit on a business card!


----------



## mummymunch

favours are now sweets in cones, so im going to buy those nearer the tome so i dont eat them, i already need to lose weight to get into my dress! im just trying ot think of whatelse i need to do for this wedding! well, pay the venue! ts come around so quick! 

my wedding menu! 
starter
vegi- leek & potato soup
chicken with pine nuts

main
vegi- butternut * thyme risotto
lamb, potatoes with a jus (they wor it better on the menu but i dont have it to hand!) 

pudding
vanilla cheesecake

were going to ask the reception if they will do some of the lamb as chicken as not everyone likes lamb!


----------



## fifiO

aww wow it all looks so lovely :flower: i don't get to sort out my reception menu and the like till a few days before the wedding eek! can't believe it's under 5 months till the wedding day, do u still have lots to do/plan? :)


----------

